# Hygrophila Sp. 'Araguaia- Which is which?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have two plants that came from the same seller. I have px'd them below. It occurred to me that this may be the same name. The only name difference is the word 'Rio' inserted in front of Araguaia in plant two. They are in the same tank right beside each other. The plants are different. Leaves are of similar size and shape.

*Plant one*
Hygro sp 'Araguaia' Dark red/purple. Thin leaves. 









*Plant two*
Hygro sp. 'Rio Araguaia' 








You can see the other plant at the base of this one.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is definitely the plant called _Hygrophila sp_. 'Araguia'. The second? I'm not sure what _Hygrophila_ it is. It's not an impossibility that they're both called 'Araguia' and could be from the same general area. It really underscores the fact that these trade names - if that's what we can call them - are merely place holders until we figure out what they really are. I wish I could be more helpful in the meantime.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Cavan. I really appreciate it. I guess I'll just pass it on as 'Rio Araguia' (I noticed the different spelling. I will use your version of spelling. I have had the other spelling on a Rotala, and both these Hygros. I will change it).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Better hold off on that. Your spelling is correct.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Better hold off on that. Your spelling is correct.


LOL, too funny! [smilie=l:


----------

